# Central Texas GTO Club



## AustinBlueGTO (Aug 30, 2005)

After seeing all the great folks here in Central Texas, thought it would be a good idea to start a Central Texas GTO club. If anyone is interested please let me know and I will start work on making it happen!

Thanks
AustinBlueGTO
:cheers


----------



## mrbst47 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm All for it


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Anything happening with establishing a Central Texas Club?


----------



## myredgto (Aug 10, 2016)

AustinBlue, 

Did the club ever start in Austin? My Dad lives in Austin and needs help with locating a spare tire for his 66 Gto? Any thoughts as to where he may find one. 
Thanks 

Dave

[email protected]


----------



## myredgto (Aug 10, 2016)

Did you ever start the Austin GTO club?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Not sure if you saw... This thread is almost 11 years old lol


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That and the three people in the thread back then had late model GTOs


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There are 2 GTOAA Chapters in Texas

GTO Association of North Texas near Dallas

Gulf Coast GTOs near Houston


----------

